# Australia pr visa agent in Singapore



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

I want to settle in Australia. I want to apply in metal machinist anzo code. Want to skill assessment through TRA. Need good agent who have did similar TRA in past


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

and you are asking in Singapore .. because ???????


----------



## 80.pawan (Oct 26, 2014)

Yes in Singapore because I am working here


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

80.pawan said:


> I want to settle in Australia. I want to apply in metal machinist anzo code. Want to skill assessment through TRA. Need good agent who have did similar TRA in past


Try to do it by yourself.
People here are helpful, search for the right forum and post your query.

Agent wont be charging less then 3500 SGD as their fee

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Referring agents etc is not allowed in this forum, or most forums.

now .. if you insist ...

Let me google that for you


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

ecureilx said:


> Referring agents etc is not allowed in this forum, or most forums.
> 
> now .. if you insist ...
> 
> Let me google that for you


Lol

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

piyush1132003 said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


the results are what anybody would have expected, from a Singapore context

and more or less, the Crème de la crème is there !!


----------

